# Sour Apple and Brie scones



## Ishbel (Dec 6, 2004)

Recipe from Leith's Cookery School, London

These are great to serve with hearty winter soups.   

8 oz SR flour (plus a little extra for rolling and dusting)
3 oz Brie
Pinch salt
2 oz butter, very cold and diced
1 sour Granny Smith apple, unpeeled and grated coarsely
1 oz grated Parmesan cheese
3 tablespoons of buttermilk

Preheat oven to 375F/Gas mark 5. 
Dust a baking sheet with flour

Freeze Brie for 10 minutes then grate coarsely and set aside.

Make scones by sifting the flour and salt into a bowl and rub in the butter until the mixture resembles coarse breadcrumbs.  Stir in the grated apple, Brie and grated Parmesan.

Using a knife, mix in the buttermilk to make a soft dough. Turn the mixture onto a floured worktop and flatten slightly with the palm of your hand.
Lightly flour a large scone cutter and stamp out four rounds.  Dust with flour and transfer to the prepared baking sheet.  Bake on the top shelf of the preheated oven for 10-12 minutes, or until well-risen and golden brown.  Allow to cool slightly before serving.


----------

